# Osama Bin Laden is Dead



## Beathard

Finally, confirmed news that Osama Bin Laden is dead.


----------



## Christopher Parker

Beathard said:
			
		

> Finally, confirmed news that Osama Bin Laden is dead.



Get ready for something big.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Good bring our troops home!


----------



## Christopher Parker

And apparently Geraldo just slipped and said "I don't care how it happened, I'm just happy Obama [sic] is dead."

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Michaelstedman81

While I say this is good news, I find it surreal that it has finally happened.  




Christopher Parker said:


> And apparently Geraldo just slipped and said "I don't care how it happened, I'm just happy Obama [sic] is dead."




Haha....Geraldo gets all the good stories.  I am watching him too, and he has made several slips while talking about all this.  Though, I don't think that they are slips.  He has said one too many things directed at Osama and the Taliban for them to just be accidental slips. 



Christopher Parker said:


> Get ready for something big



I would have to agree a bit on this.  I think that we do need to raise some security precautions for a little bit.  Today was supposed to be the start of a very large Taliban offensive anyway.  Hopefully, this will tear down moral for the Taliban and not push those guys into wanting to be martyrs.


----------



## Christopher Parker

I am still waiting on Obama to pat the ENTIRE military on the back in this speech. 

Oh yeah, happy birthday USN.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Christopher Parker said:


> I am still waiting on Obama to pat the ENTIRE military on the back in this speech.




Well, I'm sure that he will end up thanking the entire military pretty soon.  I am just really glad that he came out as soon as he did and gave as much information that he did.  Thank God for all those covert guys that pulled this operation off and I'm so glad that they didn't get harmed!  Hopefully, all of this stuff will be unclassified soon and some sort of document will come out outlining the intelligence that was gathered and how the operation was done.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Burn baby burn


----------



## Brent Heilman

I agree. We need to keep on guard and yeah the Navy never gets acknowledged by anyone other than sailors and former sailors.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

I really hate to say this, but watching the people at the White House dancing with flags in celebration of Osama's death reminds me of radical Muslims dancing in the streets of Iraq. I really hope our troops don't take a major hit as a result of this. 

The government has placed our embassies on alert. 

They also said that this was accomplished by Navy Seals. Go Navy!


----------



## Beathard

Looks like we lost a helicopter, but no human casualties on our part.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Very hard to believe after so many years!


----------



## Christopher Parker

Beathard said:
			
		

> They also said that this was accomplished by Navy Seals. Go Navy!



I used to watch those psychos train when I was stationed at SSC/NTC/GLAKES. It made me proud to be a Sailor everytime I saw them run by.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## AnthonyBolding

Well we can all learn from him how not to live life. Because people are happy when he died. When I go above I want people to be happy for me but not happy I'm gone!


----------



## Martin O

Brethren, having been there at ground zero that day while working for FDNY EMS I feel a small sense of closure from his death. For years there had always been that feeling that he got away and I'm glad that now my memories will not be colored by the fact that he was still breathing.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Beathard said:


> I really hate to say this, but watching the people at the White House dancing with flags in celebration of Osama's death reminds me of radical Muslims dancing in the streets of Iraq. I really hope our troops don't take a major hit as a result of this.




To be honest, I would MUCH rather be seeing Americans celebrating and embracing the American flag in the streets of a proud America, than see the radical Muslims having a reason to celebrate in their streets.  Let's pray our troops that are still in the combat zone won't get hit too bad because of this.  But if they do, our boys are well prepared to continue bringing the fight to the enemy.

Just a side note, two PFC's (Private First Class; lower enlisted rank) recieved the Medal of Honor today.  I'm giving thanks in prayer for those two, the special forces guys that pulled off the Osama raid, anyone that had a hand in the intelligence gathering for Osama, as well as ANYONE that has ever worn a uniform in the service of our country whether they came home or not.  More than ever, we need to show all of our vets that we love them and are thankful for thier service.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Esoteric Theurgist said:


> Very hard to believe after so many years!




I agree.  I can't believe that the search if is finally over.  Hopefully, the rest of his organization will lose a lot of morale and will fall apart instead of continuing to fight for much longer.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Hoojah....


----------



## Brent Heilman

Also on May 1st Hitler was declared dead. So it seems May 1st is a good day for the world to rid itself of evil men.


----------



## Beathard

May 1st should become a national holiday... maybe Get Rid of Evil Men Day?


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Beathard said:


> May 1st should become a national holiday... maybe Get Rid of Evil Men Day?




Lol


----------



## Beathard

I sure hope wherever Bin Laden ended up his 70 virgins were all old fat men.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I saw a video today that someone made and when he got to Hell he was greeted by Hussein, Hitler, and the Devil and he got his virgins alright, they were all pigs.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Well, I finally heard some good news; The muslim cleric, Mowydown Desalad (mow down the salad) admitted today that the translation in which the faith of Islam depends upon for their Quran was wrong in promising 72 Virgins for every Marter, it should have read 72 Vegans....


----------



## Bill Lins

I thought it was 72 _Virginians_ (Washington, Jefferson, ...)   :wink:


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Either way Bill, I went to the bar this morning and ordered an Osama.. 2 shots followed by a splash of water...


----------



## MikeMay

All the talk about 72 virgins...they really should have thought that one through a little better....


From the Family Guy...


----------



## JTM

Meh, in all actuality, the Qur'an doesn't really mention that much about 72 virgins... that's more of a westernization and a radicalization... so he might have really have thought that, but more likely, he didn't.  It's funny, though.


----------



## Beathard

Party pooper... (just kidding)


----------



## Stephen

I love this picture! It's from the front of a t-shirt.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Stephen said:


> I love this picture! It's from the front of a t-shirt.




Hahahaha Now that is funny


----------



## jwhoff

Let us all hope peace breaks out.  But let us be prepared for more.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

jwhoff said:


> Let us all hope peace breaks out. But let us be prepared for more




Amen, Brother!


----------



## Christopher Parker

Thought this was fitting.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Blake- I emailed you Osama's last Facebook post. Could you please post it here?


----------



## MikeMay

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. Blake- I emailed you Osama's last Facebook post. Could you please post it here?



I thought it was..."I need a Seal Team in my bedroom like I need a hole in my head..."


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

The mindset of most of the people in my section is that Bin Laden is a small piece. They argue mostly about thousands of people being much worse then Bin Laden waiting to gain power.


----------



## MikeMay

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> The mindset of most of the people in my section is that Bin Laden is a small piece. They argue mostly about thousands of people being much worse then Bin Laden waiting to gain power.


 
And that can be a scary thought, Bin Laden we knew about even though he probably has been a small piece of the puzzle for a very long time...those who could possibly follow we might not know as much about, but one thing I do know...they won't have Bin Laden's money to support their cause.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

MikeMay said:


> And that can be a scary thought, Bin Laden we knew about even though he probably has been a small piece of the puzzle for a very long time...those who could possibly follow we might not know as much about, but one thing I do know...they won't have Bin Laden's money to support their cause.


 
Yea, that is something that a lot of folks really didn't take into consideration. He funded a lot of different things and people. Without him in the picture and the money gone, hopefully it does put a large hole into what ever is left. Then again, as brutal and savage as most of these people are, you really can't call them complete morons. So, lets hope that he didn't have most of money tucked away somewhere for someone else to have access to it in the event of this situation. 

Only time will tell if this will fizzle out or not. Sad to say, if everyone that was ever associated with Bin Laden were gone, all this violent radical crap wouldn't stop completely. Still going to be pockets of things happening here and there. My nine year old daughter today asked me why there are wars. I explained to her the best I could. She told me she doesn't want there to be any more wars. I told her that I will pray that there aren't anymore so that she don't have to ever hear about them again except in her history books. Bout teared me up cause I hope that she really is proud of me for doing what I did (she says she is....lol) instead of being mad at me cause I volunteered to go to war. I gotta tell ya. Them little innocent kids we have know how to get us in the heart...lol


----------

